# Final Fantasy 8 PC problems



## Cold71 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok I know this is an old game but i'm hoping someone can help. I put in the install disc and install the game, then I put in disc one and launch the game. Everything goes fine, it starts playing the intro movie and just repeats it over and over again, I try hitting escape and w/e else and it does nothing. I then took the cd out and restarted the game to see if it would even prompt me for a cd and it didnt ,it would do the same thing if a disc was in the drive or not. please help. Thanks.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Have you tried the patch(s)?
Patch #1 http://videogames.yahoo.com/predownload?eid=320641
Patch #2 http://videogames.yahoo.com/predownload?eid=320640

Try those first..


----------



## Cold71 (Oct 31, 2006)

ok both patches installed, still not workin, just plays the intro over and over again still. :-(
any other ideas?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would suggest updating your video drivers. I had a problem with the graphics too.

Also the key to use I believe is the CTRL or A key. It's weird I know... they should have left FF on the PS.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeh, I remember trying FF7 and couldn't figure out the keys just to remap them. 
Took like 10 min just to start the game for the first time.. 

Also remember to defrag after each (large) install or removal.. 
Some strange game "glitches" have been solved with a simple defrag of the hard drive. :up:


----------



## Cold71 (Oct 31, 2006)

the video card drivers are up to date, If it was a video card problem technically I dont even think the intro movie would play. I've tried this on 3 different computers and it does the same thing on every computer. I read some tech stuff about probs with the game on newer videocards cuz they stopped supporting 8bit textures or somthin. Werid thing is i never had a single prob running FF7, i've about run out of ideas  is it just me or does sony do a horriable job of putting there games on different platforms. I'm begining to think the cd's are screwed up because I know this game has a copy protection and I can still get the intro movie to play with no cd in at all.


----------



## adam3088 (Oct 28, 2006)

Try pressing f / d repeatedly as soon as the game loads, works for me 

The very first time i played it i got stuck on that intro for a loooong time...


----------



## Cold71 (Oct 31, 2006)

haha holy crap dude that worked! thanks a bunch!


----------



## adam3088 (Oct 28, 2006)

glad its ok, always had a problem with that


----------



## englad (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey, i have a problem with FF8 too, I have been playing it and saving as i go along, got this no-cd, disk 1 completed, disk 2 says insert correct disk, tried changing the drive in regedit, that didnt help at all.

Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry Englad, we do not help with No-CDs because they are illegal.


----------



## englad (Nov 11, 2006)

oh okay, sorry :x


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OMG! Even for PC you need to change discs?... What the!?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Super-D-38 said:


> OMG! Even for PC you need to change discs?... What the!?


4 times


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, I would have guessed if it's installed it has all the info it needs.. 
Changing the discs with the PS1 was enough, I don't think they should have done that with the PC version. :down:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know... but I don't care  FF is awesome.


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

Couriant said:


> I don't know... but I don't care  FF is awesome.


I'll cosign that post.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I didn't say I hated it.. I just don't think you should need to change discs for a PC game...

I have many of the FF series myself.. Love 'em
VII to X-2 Some day I'll get XII..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i have it  though I have to wait, xmas prezzie to myself


----------



## scrotrocket (Nov 16, 2006)

hey i have a seriouse problem im on disk 2 right at the end of the prison uno where the bridge breaks and i start to run along it the video fails to load and it goes glitchy i press right like u r supposed to so squall can climb to safty but for some reason u hear foot steps then it the screen goes back to squall and it sez game over like it does wen u fail to get accross im so stuck ive tried every thing plz help me !!!!!!!? ( my disks are not illegal there 100% retail version ) my grafix card is up 2 date


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

No problems up till now?...
Could be a bad video file.. 

You defraged after the install?.... 


If it happens every time same place, and no other glitches, I would say it's a corrupt file.
Have you tried reinstalling the game?... Being sure all scanners/antivirus programs are closed before installing.


----------

